# LCD TV Bracket



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way to convert CRT TV slide out tray as commonly used in motorhome TV lockers to a (Vesa ?) 15" LCD tv bracket?
All I can find so far are wall mountings.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi

I bought one of these and find it OK. The TV is a 15 inch one.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20079-tv.html


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Isn't there a way to adapt a wall mounted bracket to fit in the cupboard?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. Has given me several ideas. One that springs to mind is to fit a wall mounting vertically inside of the cabinet, and then just swing it out when needed. ( the tv that is ). Once again thanks for help.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Similar to what Shane say's
Can you not take out the turntable and providing the Tv fits, a bracket could then be used to extend the Tv out.

Look at this here

www.avrabbit.com/product-Vogels-vfw426-lcd-wall-mount-14.html

Steve

ps
Sorry you posted while I was looking for the link 8O 
The good thing about this bracket is you can remove tv for safe storage and stops tv banging inn cuboard


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Russell I have just ordered one for my new van. I guess I can also use the cupboard foe extra storage 

Steve F


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

www.avrabbit.com is a good source for TV mounts and they deliver next day!

We mount the LCD TV on a vesa mount under the TV cabinet, and use the cupboard for the DVD and Freeview box

Regards M&D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Any chance of seeing a photo of your installation please

cheers


stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LCD TV bracket*

Greetings,

Trying to find a place in the Hymer for the Tv was a bit of a problem, the space they allocate to it was too high, on top of the wardrobe, so Had to look around to find something more suitable, Steve mentioned >>this<< so decided to check the site out and after measuring around a bit decided to go for one of >>these<<

£23.21 including VAT and postage, the price was quoted as about £31 inc postage but by requesting 5 day delivery the price was cheaper, ordered Thursday 25th Jan, came today, that is good service!


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Just ordered one of these of ebay £21 with post and packing. Waiting for it to arrive so will post again when fitted. 

LCD TV MONITOR WALL MOUNT SWIVEL ARM BRACKET 270083677151 

Martyn


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*bracket*

Greetings,

Never thought of looking on ebay Martyn, looks similar to mine, does same job though, hope you get it soon and you can show us a picture of wher you fit it! 

Although got mine today, its gona be a week or so before I get around to fitting it, got hospital all day tomorrow, then courses and meetings planned for next few days.


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi all Got TV bracket today and fitted it, worked out very well, very sturdy bracket and only £13.99 + P+P. See Pics

Martyn


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*LCD TV bracket*

Greetings,

Well, finally got the bracket up and wired the TV and 12 volt sockets. got to do the same with the satellite set up next.


----------

